
Keeping Pygmy Sloths Afloat - fern12
http://www.biographic.com/posts/sto/keeping-pygmy-sloths-afloat
======
sideproject
For those who are interested, the first episode of David Attenborough's Planet
Earth II has a segment on pygmy sloth in the beginning.

